# Avoiding extreme conclusions from the divine right of church government (Samuel Miller)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2020)

There seems no reason, however, to believe, with some zealous votaries of the hierarchy, that any particular form of government is in so rigorous a sense of _divine right_, as to be _essential _to the _existence _of the Church; so that where this form is wanting, there can be no Church. To adopt this opinion, is to take a very narrow and unscriptural view of the covenant of grace.

Samuel Miller, _An Essay, on the Warrant, Nature and Duties of the Office of the Ruling Elder in the Presbyterian Church_ (New York: Jonathan Leavitt, 1831), p. 19.


----------

